# Ridgeline SQ build - Vancouver, Canada



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Honda Ridgeline SQ Build

DIYMA has been instrumental in helping me during the past year to decide on a new approach to the audio system in my 2006 Ridgeline.

Some of you have seen my build log thread and website from last year. Ridgeline  Project - Home

Over the past several months I have been slowly gathering ideas and technical advice from many DIYMA forum members and vendors to help assemble and implement an improved SQ project.

Competing in IASCA and USACi shows last year and gathering advice from judges, industry folk, and fellow competitors has also given me an immeasurable amount of insight in choosing what to do for this project’s new direction.

Basics of this system include:
•	XStatic Batcap 3000 main battery and Batcap 400 mini battery adjacent to amp.
•	Project DB custom battery terminals
•	Shok Industries 1/0 OFC power and ground wiring and stock engine compartment wiring upgrades, big 3, etc.
•	Dynamat and Second Skin sound deadening materials (liberal CLD and MLV to various areas) floor, inner/outer doors, firewall, truckbed wall, pillars, roof, headliner and door skins
•	Reupholstering of headliner, pillars, door panels, console, and use of dash mat.
•	Repainting of all interior plastic pieces, new carpet to match dark theme.
•	Alpine source units and video system (F#1 Status DVI 9990 and PXA H990 as well as W900 Touchscreen BT Nav, Alpine 6 disc DVD changer, and 2 additional Alpine monitors)
•	Tru Technologies SuperBillet 8-S with Stage IV and OpAmp (BB62/AD79/NL49)/Kimber Kable upgrades
•	Kimber Kable interconnect
•	PHASS component speakers (1” DTM 25C/4” FD 0496/8” MD 0875)
•	Incriminator Audio Flatlyne 12” SQ subwoofer
•	Custom center console with iPad/iPhone dock
•	Compustar/Drone security system

The build is about 1/3 completed so far. I thought that now would be a good time to post some pics because I actually have enough pics to make a decent showing. I am also seeking advice from any DIYMA members willing to chime in and help contribute opinions on whatever areas they see potential room for improvement/refinement. 

Seeing the beautiful progress of other members’ ridgeline builds e.g. bmwproboi, bginvestor, and stoph has also lit a fire under my ass to get this build going too!

Well, here goes….


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Some initial wiring upgrades under the hood...


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Bench testing F#1 system, and creating custom dash mount to eliminate unsightly seam between head units


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Patient work for this piece


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Didn't love the painted dash kit look; God bless carbon wrap...


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Some of the new toys delivered...trickled in slowly this summer


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

some pics of headliner removal and stripping of interior with focus on application of sound deadening material


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Some remnant deadening (Dynamat) was kept in place from last install...messy effort, but effective still.


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Headliner shots, starting designs for a-pillar pods.
Stainless steel baffle, single thickness to start. Braces/endoskeleton for fiberglass in place to allow enclosure venting to separate space well within dash


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Dacron sandwich anyone? We started the aperiodic membrane assembly with waffle grille cutouts and a custom stainless "tunnel" to house the membrane solidly on the outside opening and a solid baffle mount on the inside opening for the speaker. Illuminated trim ring also seen.


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Here's a pic with the AP tunnels in place. These will house the lovely paper cone PHASS 8" which love an AP membrane into a door airspace. Special shouts to Buzzman on his invaluable insight!!!


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Wow sir, impressive list of products there. Great start. Looking forward to seeing this one. Keep up the great work.


----------



## silversound (Feb 5, 2010)

Looks really nice


----------



## Stoph (Jan 14, 2009)

Sweet man! Can't wait to see more


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Stoph said:


> Sweet man! Can't wait to see more


Like you Chris, time is at a premium! I think you've actually helped me along getting going with this install, because I get inspired whenever I see things coming along on your build and other nice installs I see on this site.


----------



## Stoph (Jan 14, 2009)

Lunchbox12 said:


> Some initial wiring upgrades under the hood...





Lunchbox12 said:


> Like you Chris, time is at a premium! I think you've actually helped me along getting going with this install, because I get inspired whenever I see things coming along on your build and other nice installs I see on this site.


Indeed JJ!! Time really seems to slip away  got my console all figured out minus finish work  fitting a 12 in there is a tight fit man. Be prepared!


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

It looks like things are coming along nicely, JJ.


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

Now this is looking like some kind PEDIGREE Build !


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

Sub'd. Nice gear!


----------



## beef316 (Dec 12, 2006)

This is starting out very nice!

Tapatalk owns my productivity.


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Stoph said:


> Indeed JJ!! Time really seems to slip away  got my console all figured out minus finish work  fitting a 12 in there is a tight fit man. Be prepared!


For sure the 12 will be tight, but I have a feeling it will be worth the effort. Chris, I'm gonna share my console design w you to get your opinion. Let me hammer out some drawings and I'll PM you


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Niebur3 said:


> It looks like things are coming along nicely, JJ.


Jerry, this build took a bit of time to grow some legs, but it's definitely rolling now! Thanks again for all your help and advice. 

This build is in it's infancy currently, but it would be absolutely nowhere without you and Don's help.
Major thumbs up to you and High Definition Mobile Audio...proudly serving crazy Canadians like me!


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Having trouble posting pics for some reason right now...is there a limit to number of pics, etc? Any advice?
oops---got it going finally (one pic at a time seems to work best for larger files)


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Seems to be working now...
Here's some trim rings for the grilles and bondo edge that will finish off the 8's in the doors.


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Mounting ring on the door panel


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Opening looks huge on the half panel...
Prepping the panel with fleece. Door pocket eliminated.


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

double shrinkwrapped zero gauge with techflex covering


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Zero gauge big three and 4gauge upgraded factory wiring wherever possible.
Thanks Russell at SHOK Industries for your advice and awesome gray smoked OFC power wiring!!!


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Another example of a stock wiring upgrade...


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

How can you not like these Tru Technologies amps? I think most manufacturers that display internals with plexi bottoms (like Tru, Zed, etc..) just love to show off these things like a proud parent would! 
Special thanks to John at Tru Technologies for spending so much time with me helping to match his amps and OpAmp options to my specific speakers in this build (...and also for the one in my upcoming GTR install).


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

The a-pillar pods needed to be made to allow fitment of a 4" midrange and have them vent to a larger open space (e.g. outside or deep into dash). Initial cutouts favoured an angular design with soft edges to keep the Ridgeline's theme/look intact. Baltic birch may be the final baffle but double thickness 16G stainless may do the trick too.


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

The early prototype had prompted making some stainless ribs to help define the shape of the enclosure behind the PHASS 4" mid and vent it into a wonderful spot where the stock tweeter resided; as a huge hole leading into the dash exists in the old stock tweet location. The ribs will make it a lot easier when glassing in the final shape at some point. Interestingly, the 4" mids can play full range according to Don at PHASS. The decision to create a pod with the tweeter mounted was done to permit flexibility of going with the ceramic domed tweeter or sticking with the mid alone. The preset function of my old skool Alpine F#1 processor will make switching between the 2 configurations a snap. Perhaps one setting for competition, another to suit personal tastes...we will see.


----------



## stochastic (Jan 24, 2012)

Lookin' awesome man. Always fun to see local builds, maybe one day I'll get to hear this beast in action. Have you seen Car Audio Forumz - The #1 Car Audio Forum <-it's a canadian-based car audio forum, not nearly as detailed and informative as this site, but nice to see local stuff.


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

stochastic said:


> Lookin' awesome man. Always fun to see local builds, maybe one day I'll get to hear this beast in action. Have you seen Car Audio Forumz - The #1 Car Audio Forum <-it's a canadian-based car audio forum, not nearly as detailed and informative as this site, but nice to see local stuff.


Hey stochastic! 
It's definitely great to see local enthusiasts, and for sure I will love to get some feedback from a fellow audiophile--especially since I still wish to learn from others' thoughts/opinions!
I have to say that one of the beautiful things about sites/forums like these is that you get the opportunity to connect with so many others. Thx for posting bro! I'll definitely look into starting a build thread on CAForumz-- I joined that site a while back to see what local shows were on, but I found it to be a bit quiet there, so I haven't checked in for a while. 
Keep in touch bro!
JJ


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Fantastic build with some of the top shelf offerings in car audio. I have heard the Phass drivers in Buzz's car, and they are truly exceptional. Those Tru amps are pieces of art..... I'm left wondering how you will display them.... Both bottoms, both tops, or one of each because both sides are beautiful...... Nice garage BTW


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

This is going to be a very nice system.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Sub'd


----------



## Derekj (Aug 11, 2011)

Sub'd for another fellow Canadian! Great progress - keep it up!


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

bertholomey said:


> Fantastic build with some of the top shelf offerings in car audio. I have heard the Phass drivers in Buzz's car, and they are truly exceptional. Those Tru amps are pieces of art..... I'm left wondering how you will display them.... Both bottoms, both tops, or one of each because both sides are beautiful...... Nice garage BTW


Thanks for the comments!
The Ridgeline will only see one of those 2 SuperBillets that you saw on my table; the other one is a beautiful full polished piece that is going into one of my other cars that will be started in about a month or so (as soon as this one is done).
However, I have been thinking of having the amp mounted in a suspended/floating configuration with an angled and illuminated mirror beneath it to show off the amp's other side. Another option is to have a video camera connected that i could activate to display on one or more of the car's monitors.

The amp rack is still in its conceptual phase so any ideas are welcome!


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Derekj said:


> Sub'd for another fellow Canadian! Great progress - keep it up!


Hey great to see a fellow Canuck enthusiast! Looking forward to reppin' us with a solid install!


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

holly frkn detailed install!! NICE!! good to see some creativity and detail in a large scale in such a cool install.
Lorv the mix of components too.


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

sydmonster said:


> holly frkn detailed install!! NICE!! good to see some creativity and detail in a large scale in such a cool install.
> Lorv the mix of components too.


Syd,

Been a while since I have been in Sydney, but I know the car audio scene is alive and well there! 

A lot of my decision to go with a-pillar pods and have a larger sized pod have come from Australian and Asian scene pics/mags. When I saw Whitelidge's magic bus pods, I knew I wasn't too crazy with my ridgeline ideas!

Cheers mate!
JJ


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

Schweet agree to that! Lookforward to more of this work!


----------



## Bdub (Dec 16, 2007)

Wow, I must say that I'm the definition of a lurker, but I just had to comment on another Vancouverite's choice of gear and meticulous detail and build quality (so far). Incredible work!


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Bdub said:


> Wow, I must say that I'm the definition of a lurker, but I just had to comment on another Vancouverite's choice of gear and meticulous detail and build quality (so far). Incredible work!


Bdub's in the house!! I'm so glad I helped pull you out of lurk-mode! Thanks for chiming in, I hope to make this a worthwhile install to watch. Good to see u and the others from around the area saying hi. It's great to see others in this region who also share a passion for audio and cars.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Looks great so far!
Most excellent choice of gear + creativity... in for the ride.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Impressive attention to detail - that will earn you plenty of points if you plan to compete for sure.


----------



## Bdub (Dec 16, 2007)

stochastic said:


> Lookin' awesome man. Always fun to see local builds, maybe one day I'll get to hear this beast in action. Have you seen Car Audio Forumz - The #1 Car Audio Forum <-it's a canadian-based car audio forum, not nearly as detailed and informative as this site, but nice to see local stuff.


Wow, I haven't been to that forum since it was canadiancaraudio.com. Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

IBcivic said:


> Looks great so far!
> Most excellent choice of gear + creativity... in for the ride.


You're not in Nova Scotia anymore? Just a quick in and out?


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Wham bam thank you ma'am!


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Chaos said:


> Impressive attention to detail - that will earn you plenty of points if you plan to compete for sure.


Thanks Chaos!
I wish to build this system with the intent to please myself first, and the judges second! : )
However, I am pretty sure I will compete because I find the competitions are fun and I learn a lot from other people/cars. Keeps the blood pumping!!!


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

IBcivic said:


> Wham bam thank you ma'am!


LOL!!!
I spent 4 years in Halifax and the Maritimes during my ER residency! It was such a nice part of the world. Great folks, and a ****load of whammin', bammin', and thank you maamm'in!


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Finally getting going with the door panels. Was able to get one on today!


----------



## hondalover (Oct 1, 2010)

Great job so far, how is visibility with those pods that far out? I have an '07 and I don't think I could give up that much windshield.


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

hondalover said:


> Great job so far, how is visibility with those pods that far out? I have an '07 and I don't think I could give up that much windshield.


Thanks for the comments bro! 

It's true the pods seem to stick out quite a bit, however the seating position in the Ridgeline is very much upright than most other cars, even SUV's, that I sit in and I'm 6'3 and when I mocked up the position using cardboard it didnt feel as intrusive as I thought it would be, so I went ahead with it. 

Some people will criticize, and some love a much better integrated look into the pillar, but I sort of wanted this to be more of a highlight install. Also I really wanted to maintain the position of that 4"driver angled in slightly and placed 2-3" above the dash at the lowest point of the transducer when it is in it's final mounted state. 

Another interesting point is the relationship of the tweeter and the midrange. they are slightly angled towards each other. I'm not sure why, but when I listen to many speakers using this configuration, they seem to sound better to me. and I can't localize them as being separate from each other as easily. I'm sure there is a technical/audiophile theory that may explain that better, but that's how I describe it.

I bet you could easily use a smaller midrange and integrate it so nicely into the pillar to have a look like so many cars I've seen on these forum pages, etc, etc. BUT...I just love these PHASS 4" mids, they are huge and they will require a well designed vent, but I trust they will sound nice once they are in.


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm about 95% decided that these will be the final position for the pods before all the fiberglassing/bracing/deadening...


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Tweeter and midrange slightly angled towards each other. Has anyone tried this and/or liked it? Hated it?

The difference is very subtle, only a few degrees of angulation for sure.


----------



## hondalover (Oct 1, 2010)

I think the angles will look stock against the dash. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

JJ, the install is looking fabulous!! You have made tremendous progress and the install certainly reflects a serious commitment to attaining the best in sound quality. I sent you an email with an idea re the A-pillar pods.


----------



## stochastic (Jan 24, 2012)

The inward angle might bee seen to have some acoustic similarities to a unity horn's alignment during the crossover frequencies. This would explain your localization experiences. Of course this is just a hypothesis and some grains of salt, cautious doubt, and hand waving should all accompany this. What xover range are you probably going to use?


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

I would love to do an AP set up like that for my OZ 8's in my doors. That is going to sound killer.


----------



## Paul1217 (Aug 12, 2007)

Looking forward to this build


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

hondalover said:


> I think the angles will look stock against the dash. Can't wait to see the finished product.


Thanks for that comment, we really tried to match up some of the lines of that pod with existing lines on the dash....it really doesn't seem like it given the funky shape of the pod in it's raw form. Some of the angles are not appreciated well on photos, but we definitely attempted to follow the contour of the left dash with the bottom edge of the pod.


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

stochastic said:


> The inward angle might bee seen to have some acoustic similarities to a unity horn's alignment during the crossover frequencies. This would explain your localization experiences. Of course this is just a hypothesis and some grains of salt, cautious doubt, and hand waving should all accompany this. What xover range are you probably going to use?


Thanks for the enlightening take on the localization findings I've experienced so far. It can be really difficult for me to translate all the theoretical effects and all the variables at play when it comes to acoustics and come up with good explanations for what we hear in situ. 

As for the crossover points, Buzzman (Don) who has all the info on PHASS products has made some recommendations that I will try out. His 'real world' experiences from knowing and working with the products in his customers' cars and his own rides are valuable to me. I am essentially standing on the shoulders of others who have done the legwork and tested these spaekers in a lot of different configurations and installs.

The whole system could be run as a 3 way (12" sub/ 8"midbass/ 4" full range) or as a 4 way (adding a 1" tweeter to the previous mix).

If I were to go 4 way: 

Tweet: high pass 13kHz @ 6-12db slope

Midrange: low pass 13kHz, and high pass at 200-250 Hz @18-24dB slope

Midbass: low pass 250Hz, and high pass at 63 Hz @18-24dB

Subwoofer: low pass 50Hz with 12-18dB slope

3 way config would just have the midranges with high pass only.


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Kimber Kables are here now.

Loving the external jackets to go with the techflex theme.

These will be the only rca's in the system from the Alpine F#1 processor to the Tru Technology amp.


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Paul1217 said:


> Looking forward to this build


Hope to keep things interesting Paul! I want this to be a build that people may feel free to make suggestions. Please chime in if you have any ideas. I still haven't started on the sub center console enclosure or the amp rack yet!


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Couldn't wait to put power to these LED rings!


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Got one of the door panels wrapped finally! Keeping that SQ synthetic suede going!!


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Lunchbox12 said:


>


May steal this idea.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

that F1 gear sure does look nice! 

nice build. sub'd.


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

bikinpunk said:


> that F1 gear sure does look nice!
> 
> nice build. sub'd.


..they come from a good home!!! 

Actually Erin, this F#1 setup (9.5/10) is not the exact one I got from you. The one you sold me is a true 10/10 unbelievable set that will find it's way into my GTR project that will follow this one!

Regardless, two cars with two F#1 setups is a dream come true for me!!!


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

oilman said:


> May still this idea.


Love the way you followed those nice lines! That will look unbelievable I'm sure!


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Lunchbox12 said:


> Love the way you followed those nice lines! That will look unbelievable I'm sure!


Thanks, those lines are not stock. the doors were modified to take a smaller DIY driver, now being modified again to take the AT 23i's 9" divers. thinking about going with a different color/ black for the insert pice. 

But seeing how you did yours with the suede and LED's looks nice, and may serve a purpose at the same time has me rethinking. Great build you got going.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Say what? How does a unity horn get involved?



stochastic said:


> The inward angle might bee seen to have some acoustic similarities to a unity horn's alignment during the crossover frequencies. This would explain your localization experiences. Of course this is just a hypothesis and some grains of salt, cautious doubt, and hand waving should all accompany this. What xover range are you probably going to use?


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

oilman said:


> Thanks, those lines are not stock. the doors were modified to take a smaller DIY driver, now being modified again to take the AT 23i's 9" divers. thinking about going with a different color/ black for the insert pice.
> 
> But seeing how you did yours with the suede and LED's looks nice, and may serve a purpose at the same time has me rethinking. Great build you got going.


I was not completely in love with suede as the most attractive finishing material, but it has grown on me a bit! The benefit to an SQ install is there though due to its slightly better absorptive quality compared to say plastic or leather/ vinyl. I tried to wrap as much stuff as I could without it being prohibitively expensive!


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Breakdown of the lower doors fiberglassing, etc...







[/IMG]


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

Geez, your smoking through those door panels way faster than I am with mine. How's about me sending you my other one, you should be able to do it in about 30min I'm thinking... . Great work!

Is that tape on your bench? If so, I use big yard plastic bags to cover mine. may save you time and money vs the blue painters tape. That stuff is spensive.


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

FLYONWALL9 said:


> Geez, your smoking through those door panels way faster than I am with mine. How's about me sending you my other one, you should be able to do it in about 30min I'm thinking... . Great work!
> 
> Is that tape on your bench? If so, I use big yard plastic bags to cover mine. may save you time and money vs the blue painters tape. That stuff is spensive.


LoL! you're right, blue tape is expensive. I'll try the yard bags next time!
I havent posted for 4 days...hammered out the doors during most of the weekend and this week! Lots of sanding left to go with the sub box and amp rack next week.


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Mounted on door...starting to shape up now!


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Created our own threaded insert in the A-pillar to mount the pod assembly. The pods mount on a recessed tab on one end that the assembly slides into, then a bolt accessible through the tweeter opening to secure it all in.


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Looks like this when mounted on driver's side.


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

That looks AWESOME mounted up. I was thinking the speakers would 
look huge like mine do being we are both using 8's. But I think due to 
the size of the panel it just eats up the space nicely. Looks just as it 
should, and I really like the faux suede looks great! The worst part of 
it all is the sanding, what a PIA, huh? I've got a couple hours alone just 
sanding the filler on one panel without even starting on the other panel. DREAD


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Some of you may now notice that the Stainless baffle is now double thickness and Baltic Birch plywood bonded to the surface for added strength/damping and a nice surface to mount the midrange.


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

FLYONWALL9 said:


> That looks AWESOME mounted up. I was thinking the speakers would
> look huge like mine do being we are both using 8's. But I think due to
> the size of the panel it just eats up the space nicely. Looks just as it
> should, and I really like the faux suede looks great! The worst part of
> ...


Dread is the right word! I cannot live without my sanders, and I still find I'm not what I was when I was 17! Whew! The suede is fabulous. The wrap was not done by me though. I had a local guy who did my headliner have the panel and he wrapped it in a day. Money well spent in my opinion, those things are tough to do and I especially like the little fold he made on the leading edge of the door panel. It looks trick.


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

FLYONWALL9 said:


> That looks AWESOME mounted up. I was thinking the speakers would
> look huge like mine do being we are both using 8's. But I think due to
> the size of the panel it just eats up the space nicely. Looks just as it
> should, and I really like the faux suede looks great! The worst part of
> ...


If you like the look of the mounts...here's a shot of the two doors and the pods from the inside that I took a while back...


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

Lunchbox12 said:


> Dread is the right word! I cannot live without my sanders, and I still find I'm not what I was when I was 17! Whew! The suede is fabulous. The wrap was not done by me though. I had a local guy who did my headliner have the panel and he wrapped it in a day. Money well spent in my opinion, those things are tough to do and I especially like the little fold he made on the leading edge of the door panel. It looks trick.



I HEAR YA ON THE AGE!!!! 

I know you still had to get the surface quite fair even though you were covering it. That material is thin, and with the sheen would show imperfections. Not quite as bad as painting it gloss to match the body like in my build but still a PIA nonetheless. I wore out one sander on my first attempt at my door panels. A corner cat is something I sure wish we had back in the day but damn sure glad we have them now. 

The fold really doesn't show up that well in the pix. Any chance you could get us a good photo of it? Still cant get over how great of a job the guy did!

Well, you inspired me to go back out to my shop and do the final sand and prime/guide coat my door panel. THANKS!


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

FLYONWALL9 said:


> I HEAR YA ON THE AGE!!!!
> 
> I know you still had to get the surface quite fair even though you were covering it. That material is thin, and with the sheen would show imperfections. Not quite as bad as painting it gloss to match the body like in my build but still a PIA nonetheless. I wore out one sander on my first attempt at my door panels. A corner cat is something I sure wish we had back in the day but damn sure glad we have them now.
> 
> The fold really doesn't show up that well in the pix. Any chance you could get us a good photo of it? Still cant get over how great of a job the guy did!


Here you go bro! 
The fold was so nicely drawn up from the bottom of the grille edge and seems to just radiate naturally off the bottom up to the top of the panel. Best part is that for anyone that doesnt like seams, this one is tucked away towards the door hinge side.


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

Lunchbox12 said:


> If you like the look of the mounts...here's a shot of the two doors and the pods from the inside that I took a while back...


I just wish you had a before and after data on the APM's and how different your midbass has changed. I'll be running free air and really think this could be the answer to my door speakers. The rings for the 8's are killer!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Holy ****, that is coming along nicely!.
This is starting to look spectacular. Keep it up, Doc :thumbsup:


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

You can almost hear it from watching it being built.


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

Lunchbox12 said:


> Here you go bro!
> The fold was so nicely drawn up from the bottom of the grille edge and seems to just radiate naturally off the bottom up to the top of the panel. Best part is that for anyone that doesnt like seams, this one is tucked away towards the door hinge side.
> 
> THAT IS HOT!
> ...


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Doors turned out great... waiting to see how those pillars work out.


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow, I overlooked this thread before. Nice build and fab skills. Nice choice of gear too, I also run Phass -you'll be happy.


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

slade1274 said:


> Doors turned out great... waiting to see how those pillars work out.


Me too, my fingers are crossed that the glassing will go smoothly!


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

ISTundra said:


> Wow, I overlooked this thread before. Nice build and fab skills. Nice choice of gear too, I also run Phass -you'll be happy.


Yes bro! I have seen your install skills and Don mentioned you as a happy customer when I was considering equipment. I hope all goes well, as with any system, I will do the best I can with install and spend a requisite amount of time tuning it and getting it dialed in nicely.
Thanks for the nice comments.
JJ


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

IBcivic said:


> Holy ****, that is coming along nicely!.
> This is starting to look spectacular. Keep it up, Doc :thumbsup:


I get a lot of inspiration from your builds bro! It's a huge compliment to have positive posts from silly Quebequois like you!


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Happy with the fiberglassing of the a-pillar pods so far. Shaping up really nice...they should vent nicely into the dash once the conduit is fitted in place.


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

Those came out really nice bro. Looking forward to see the
wrapped and installed. Your one hard cat to keep up with
your moving along so fast... I WISH I could make this kind
of progress.


----------



## Stoph (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm totally going to send you my truck to redo, Looks Awesome JJ!

The more and more I look the more I wonder if I'm making a mistake going with the kicks :/ ugh


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Just rejoined the ranks with an 08 RTL w/navi. Do you have any info if there are issues replacing the factory navi. I did a preliminary search on the owners club forum- so I haven't dug into it completely so I don't know if the other "systems" it talks to that makes it difficult to put in would create issues if removed.....


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Still got the bimmer, Slade?


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Stoph said:


> I'm totally going to send you my truck to redo, Looks Awesome JJ!
> 
> The more and more I look the more I wonder if I'm making a mistake going with the kicks :/ ugh


Brother, dont even joke! Your install is inspiring...definitely 5 stars and much more clean. This one is all about me going no holds barred with some serious mods and cutting--not for most out there, and definitely will turn a lot of people off! 

The last two attempts I did with mine just had me going back and forth with changes...frustrating and time consuming!

I actually love kickpanel installs, but when I tested out the location my legs kept getting in the way on the left side. In a low-slung ride like in my next install project, kicks are perfect.

The other thing is I am not sure what the HAT's sound like, they may have a better dispersion and better sound off-axis, which would be good for kicks or any locations where limbs could potentially block the speaker path.
Best thing is to try a mock up of the speakers in a little pod/baffle and try them in different locations and see what u think sounds best--remember you are the most important judge. 

When i mentioned the word inspiring, I meant exactly that... Your creativity on that center console helped me come up with my design. Just loved the way you made that baffle and how nicely you integrated that woofer! That is the true juice of our hobby and one of the reasons I love it so much--we feed of the ideas and efforts of each other to make the best installs possible!

I say keep up the awesome work Chris, lets keep pushing each other to make these the best installs we can bro!!!


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

slade1274 said:


> Just rejoined the ranks with an 08 RTL w/navi. Do you have any info if there are issues replacing the factory navi. I did a preliminary search on the owners club forum- so I haven't dug into it completely so I don't know if the other "systems" it talks to that makes it difficult to put in would create issues if removed.....


Slade, 
glad to see u rolling the 08 Ridge!
I am not sure about the navi issues to be honest, but I'm sure the info on ROC will help you with specifics.
In my experience, my 06 Ridge didnt come with navi and I ended up replacing it initially with an Alpine W900 touchscreen w navi. I didnt have any issues at all.

Are you considering replacing the headunit altogether? I know that there is a sexy new alpine with an 8" screen that would be awesome in that large opening we've got in our dash!!!

The only reason I didn't pick up that new Alpine isthat they dropped the Ai-Net connectivity which my DVD changer and processor utilize. A very disappointing move for Alpine in my opinion personally.

Good luck on your project!
JJ


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

wow dude.

really awesome job incorperating the metal fab with the audio. the door enclosures are sick.

ill be watching this build. really freakin cool.


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

req said:


> wow dude.
> 
> really awesome job incorperating the metal fab with the audio. the door enclosures are sick.
> 
> ill be watching this build. really freakin cool.


Thanks for the comments!
I'm really glad you like the metal fab that is incorporated in this install.

A lot of folks might wonder why I decided to use the 304 stainless in this build. 

I wanted to ensure that when I made these pods they were structurally sound (which can easily be achieved with wood/fiberglass, etc also)and that they actually were bolted and secured to the a-pillar and not merely built out off the plastic pillar and then merely re-attached with stock clips.

The 304 stainless was a great option-- I used the strips to easily give it that cool arced shape as it vents into the dash and I know that the rigid elements would make a great endoskeleton for the pod itself. The metal made more sense and it was easier for me than using other materials (e.g. popsicle sticks, cardboard, or dowels)

Also! Just in case you wondered, 304 stainless is non-magnetic. 
The pods incorporate Baltic Birch for the baffle also to give it that extra bit of damping on the stainless plate up front and an excellent rigid, yet forgiving, surface to mount the midrange.

I think its kind of neat that the pods incorporate all these different materials too! Maybe too overkill for some, but I found that each material has its purpose!


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Finally got a bit more done on the Ridgeline these past few days...


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

Nice progress Lunchbox.... 

Did those pods smoke when they were curing? lol. Looks like you mixed 
it on the hot side. They are going to come out really good. Are you currently 
listening to music in the Honda? Or is the absence of music what is 
pushing you to really 'rock and roll' on the install?

Cheers buddy and keep up the good work
Scott


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

FLYONWALL9 said:


> Nice progress Lunchbox....
> 
> Did those pods smoke when they were curing? lol. Looks like you mixed
> it on the hot side. They are going to come out really good. Are you currently
> ...


LOL! You are a fiberglass master no doubt to be able to extrapolate that from a picture!! Yes they were a bit smoky.

The Ridgeline is out of commission during this install. Luckily I have a newer model Acura MDX to use to haul stuff and my daily ride is the GTR; but it is currently still on its stock system and I'm dying to finish this install so I can get the system going in there ASAP!

My SQ discs have never sounded so bad as in that stock bose system, I dont even bother, just listen to the radio for traffic updates and gagging on Gangnam Style on heavy rotation.


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

A GTR, hmmmmm. I know of a nice Porsche Targa for
trade 

I dunno about the fiberglass master stuff, I just remember
the look of it when it was real hot when got high... lol


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

FLYONWALL9 said:


> A GTR, hmmmmm. I know of a nice Porsche Targa for
> trade
> 
> I dunno about the fiberglass master stuff, I just remember
> the look of it when it was real hot when got high... lol


911 Targa is still one of my dream cars....I'm so glad Porsche continues that fine bloodline. BTW your install is pure mobileaudiophilia porn.

LOL on the fiberglass! Half the reason I got so creative and wacky with the Ridgeline pillar pods was partly due to all the inhaled volatile organic compounds!!! Hehehe!


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Doing a full day of sanding and painting interior body panels (gray to semi gloss black) ...keeping it real for Darth Vader's approval!


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Now to try and get the wiring a bit more organized...


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

AHHHHH THE FORCE IS STRONG with you.... 

Now lay off that TexMex night!


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

FLYONWALL9 said:


> AHHHHH THE FORCE IS STRONG with you....
> 
> Now lay off that TexMex night!


HAHAHA, you kill me bro!!!


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

In the spirit of Star Wars, here's a build that my daughter and I finished a couple of days ago!


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

GET OUT! shove!!

Ok, when I grow up I wanna hot wife, I mean pretty wife
and cool daughter to build StarWars junk and stuff with....

Didn't I ask you if the other half had a sister as cool?


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

FLYONWALL9 said:


> GET OUT! shove!!
> 
> Ok, when I grow up I wanna hot wife, I mean pretty wife
> and cool daughter to build StarWars junk and stuff with....
> ...


She does!... but married too! 
Hey btw, I'm a matchmaker you know? I was partially responsible for a few hookups/marriages with some coworkers at the hospital. They are still going strong as far as I know!


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

Lunchbox12 said:


> She does!... but married too!
> Hey btw, I'm a matchmaker you know? I was partially responsible for a few hookups/marriages with some coworkers at the hospital. They are still going strong as far as I know!


Coworkers, relations, hospital..... mental ward?


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

FLYONWALL9 said:


> Coworkers, relations, hospital..... mental ward?


HAHAHA...funny but true! My own sister is head nurse at a Psychiatric ward here in Vancouver! No stretch for her....Lots of practice from our family no doubt!


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Your daughter would be the perfect match for my son. You need to walk sideways to avoid knocking over all the star wars lego and halo megablok creations, in his room

Keep up the excellent work coming. I am anxious to see the GTR project get started.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Lunchbox12 said:


> In the spirit of Star Wars, here's a build that my daughter and I finished a couple of days ago!


The difference between you putting together that 2.3 million pice Lego set for your daughter and the rest of us doing it for our sons, is our sons would have it back to its original state within 10 min.


----------



## Stoph (Jan 14, 2009)

Lunchbox12 said:


> In the spirit of Star Wars, here's a build that my daughter and I finished a couple of days ago!


That's awesome! Me and the fiance' love star wars  Even our upcoming wedding in Vegas (10/11/12) we are having star wars bobble heads for our wedding cake topper  Also the other reason why I haven't gotten anything done on the truck!

If I dig around in some boxes long enough I could find all my old star wars toys ... 

so if you think of your Truck more as Vader's ride etc, I think mine is more Empire AT-ATish lol


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

IBcivic said:


> Your daughter would be the perfect match for my son. You need to walk sideways to avoid knocking over all the star wars lego and halo megablok creations, in his room
> 
> Keep up the excellent work coming. I am anxious to see the GTR project get started.


That's awesome bro! I tell you, I enjoyed Lego so much growing up and it's such a great toy for promoting creativity and executive thinking. The stuff can get bloody expensive but at least it lasts forever!

I'll post the GTR build log as soon as I get started. One small update with that is that I just decided on the tweeters for that car today and I'm going with the Esotar2 110 large format tweets. They will be a bit of a ***** to fit in, but I've got some ideas.


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

oilman said:


> The difference between you putting together that 2.3 million pice Lego set for your daughter and the rest of us doing it for our sons, is our sons would have it back to its original state within 10 min.


LOL oilman! You are correct! Testosterone tsunami---we all have been there at one time or another!


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Stoph said:


> That's awesome! Me and the fiance' love star wars  Even our upcoming wedding in Vegas (10/11/12) we are having star wars bobble heads for our wedding cake topper  Also the other reason why I haven't gotten anything done on the truck!
> 
> If I dig around in some boxes long enough I could find all my old star wars toys ...
> 
> so if you think of your Truck more as Vader's ride etc, I think mine is more Empire AT-ATish lol


That is such an awesome imperial logo on your truck! It looks downright sinister!
Congrats on the upcoming wedding, my wife and I got married at Caesars Palace in the outdoor garden. It was the perfect place for all our friends and relatives to meet. Even though I got some heat from family initially for not having a traditional Catholic wedding, everyone had a blast and it was such a memorable time for us! 
To keep my momma happy I just hired a Filipino Elvis to do the ceremony, she pretty much thought it was a catholic wedding after that!


----------



## Stoph (Jan 14, 2009)

We are going to be in the outdoor courtyard of the Tropicana!!


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Stoph said:


> We are going to be in the outdoor courtyard of the Tropicana!!


They just recently did a renovation of Tropicana and it is gorgeous. You guys are gonna have an amazing time! Cheers to you bro on 10/11/12!!!


----------



## wa0zog (Aug 26, 2010)

Your Ridgeline is looking great! I'm in to watch the updates. I've got a lot of fiberglass construction ahead of me as well, so this is certainly something I want to keep an eye on.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Lunchbox12 said:


> LOL oilman! You are correct! Testosterone tsunami---we all have been there at one time or another!


When I was a kid I didn't have much, a G.I. Joe and a big-wheel. So when I see something I would have liked at 8...but I may have figured out how to break this too.


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

Nice fab work! Can't wait to see the finished product for sure!


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

oilman said:


> When I was a kid I didn't have much, a G.I. Joe and a big-wheel. So when I see something I would have liked at 8...but I may have figured out how to break this too.


Those are so awesome!!!! LUCKY KID!
My daughter just saw those pics and said " Daddy can we get those too?" LOL


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

shawnk said:


> Nice fab work! Can't wait to see the finished product for sure!


Right on bro! I've got a pretty funky sub box planned too! I'll start on it soon.


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

I have a feeling that we may have us a "pretty funky" subwoofer 
enclosure showdown.... You guys wanna have a friendly comp? limit 
the enclosure to a budget and number of drivers?

This could be fun.


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

FLYONWALL9 said:


> I have a feeling that we may have us a "pretty funky" subwoofer
> enclosure showdown.... You guys wanna have a friendly comp? limit
> the enclosure to a budget and number of drivers?
> 
> This could be fun.


I'm in! Budget has to be decent though as I'm trying to throw in a bit of plexi and Suede. Having seen what you do on your thread Scott, I have a feeling your gonna get a little cray-cray with a beautiful fiberglassing job!!! : )


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

Lunchbox12 said:


> I'm in! Budget has to be decent though as I'm trying to throw in a bit of plexi and Suede. Having seen what you do on your thread Scott, I have a feeling your gonna get a little cray-cray with a beautiful fiberglassing job!!! : )


Sweet... Some motivation. 

Mine isn't going to be too crazy, but I do agree on the budget. 
Let's just say it has to build as inexpensive as possible for the 
desired design. I will admit the only real glass work I am going 
to do is glassing it in the rear seat tubs. But it will be the only place 
possible for me to do my distribution. Just no professional help.


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

FLYONWALL9 said:


> Sweet... Some motivation.
> 
> Mine isn't going to be too crazy, but I do agree on the budget.
> Let's just say it has to build as inexpensive as possible for the
> ...


I will be getting help with plexi cutting and edge polishing, and maybe some upholstery (maybe not) i'm not sure how i want to finish the box (carpet, suede, painted surface...) but design, assembly, wiring, ipod dock integration, glassing will all be DIY.


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Some pics of slightly larger custom battery tray to fit the Batcap3000


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Pic of future audiophile in the family!!!


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

This is the kit that I plan to integrate into the top part of the sub/center console to accommodate my iPad or iPhone.


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

CUTE little girl!!!! you are going to have your hands full
in about 12 years... Let me know if you need some stand
off, long range, fire support. ;P

Hey that ipod doc, does it happen to have TOSLINK? I 
gotta figure out how to run fiber to my P1 when I do my
center console. 

Sounds like a plan on the sub enclosure. I will have to do
all my work because I have yet to find any help that would
work for BBQ or beer. 

You know polishing the plexi is SUPER easy. I mean stupid
easy. Sand down to 1000 grit then hit the edge very easy 
with a torch. Takes all of about 30min. If you can poilish out
a milky looking headlight you can polish plexi. Heck I've even
polished it with tooth polish.

I'll just have a combo of leather, plexi, paint, bondo, el wire.

What do you think is your est time before you get to that part?
I still have my other door pod to build, and kicks. But I guess I
could skip to the sub..


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Lunchbox12 said:


> Pic of future audiophile in the family!!!


JJ that pic needs a frame and room above the fireplace. Looking back on that years from now will be priceless art. 

Awesome build!!!!


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

This is an AWESOME thread!!!


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

oilman said:


> JJ that pic needs a frame and room above the fireplace. Looking back on that years from now will be priceless art.
> 
> Awesome build!!!!


PLUS 1000!!!


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

FLYONWALL9 said:


> CUTE little girl!!!! you are going to have your hands full
> in about 12 years... Let me know if you need some stand
> off, long range, fire support. ;P
> 
> ...


Yeah! I'll definitely be having to get lots of mean looking tats on my arms and get the porch swing & shotgun kit by the time she hits junior high!

I'll double check on the TOSLINK input, but I'm pretty sure this unit does not have it IIRC.

Good to know about the plexi, I may have to give my own edges a try on some old pieces for practice. Thanks for the good advice!

I'll be starting the sub after this weekend. I really liked the design done by stoph --one of the members on DIYMA with a 2011 Ridgeline. Clean and purposeful. I'll be borrowing some inspiration from him and from an old design I did on my first install attempt on this truck.


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

She is definitely a car girl! She likes the Ridgeline a lot...but she LOVES the GTR!

OK OK OK, enough proud poppa pics!!!


----------



## Derekj (Aug 11, 2011)

Build is looking good! 

I still have all my Lego from when I was a kid, my daughter and I will break it out every once in a while.

Derek


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

Lunchbox12 said:


> She is definitely a car girl! She likes the Ridgeline a lot...but she LOVES the GTR!
> 
> OK OK OK, enough proud poppa pics!!!


You wont hear from me saying enough. I love to see
happy children. Hate that I haven't had any. So, I
take pleasure in seeing proud POPPA pic.

She is adorable!


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

FLYONWALL9 said:


> You wont hear from me saying enough. I love to see
> happy children. Hate that I haven't had any. So, I
> take pleasure in seeing proud POPPA pic.
> 
> She is adorable!


Hey man, you served your country which mean you helped protect mine too. Anyone that puts themselves in the line of fire to protect our freedom and way of life that we have come to enjoy deserves a huge measure of respect. I consider you my brother because of it! So really, that technically makes you an uncle! LOL!


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Derekj said:


> Build is looking good!
> 
> I still have all my Lego from when I was a kid, my daughter and I will break it out every once in a while.
> 
> Derek


Derek! Great hearing from u bro!
I have to go and delve into the storage closet at my Mom's place now that my little girl is outgrowing her Duplo...gotta find all my old LEGO!!!!
You liking the nice weather we are having bro!

I have to head out and do some more whitewater rafting near Squamish. Had such an awesome time last year. Plus all the eagles are out now at Brackenrigde! Beautiful time to visit your area. I'm planning to put my little one on skis for the first time this year too, we might have to arrange an audio meet somewhere between Vancouver and Whistler!


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

Lunchbox12 said:


> Hey man, you served your country which mean you helped protect mine too. Anyone that puts themselves in the line of fire to protect our freedom and way of life that we have come to enjoy deserves a huge measure of respect. I consider you my brother because of it! So really, that technically makes you an uncle! LOL!


Thanks for the respect. I've said it 1000 times, if I
could go back even today with all my health issues
and do it all over I would in a second. I may not be
able to work fast on my build but to go back and 
rescue downed pilots would provide the adrenaline
to push me through.

UNCLE.... I'm good with that


----------



## emperorjj1 (Sep 10, 2008)

subd


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

emperorjj1 said:


> subd


Thanks emperorjj1, please feel free to chime in with any suggestions!
JJ


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Some more progress on the pillar pods. Now the speakers will sit flush into the recessed cutouts.


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Getting the subwoofer ready for install. Mounting ring template made up and fits well.
Can't wait to hear this Incriminator Flatlyne. Based on what I've seen and heard at shows and looking at the T/S parameters tells me this should fare very nicely in a sealed 1.5-1.6 cu ft center console.
Loving the polished smoked bottom.


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

The apparent build quality of this 12" driver seems very solid.
The other shots show the ring inside the Ridgeline with an approximation of where it will sit once the center console is placed. It will ultimately be downfiring at about a 30 degree angle from horizontal.
Ideally I was planning on having it completely downfiring without upward angulation, however in order for the seats to clear the console/enclosure without restriction, the woofer had to be tilted slightly. I doubt that there will be any appreciable difference sonically.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Yep, played with a Hertz HX300 and decided my console build will sport a pair of Alpine Type R 8"......... compromises abound. Will definitely miss the low end extension of the 12:.


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

slade1274 said:


> Yep, played with a Hertz HX300 and decided my console build will sport a pair of Alpine Type R 8"......... compromises abound. Will definitely miss the low end extension of the 12:.


That's what I was worried about slade1274. I already have 8's in the doors and I really enjoy the extension of a 12" sub. I know many people can achieve amazing things with smaller drivers in specialized enclosures and high power, however my needs will be adequately met with a single 12 that will play nicely with 2 bridged channels of my SuperBillet 8S into a 4 ohm load.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

No doubt- hence my comment about compromise. Performance with the low end extension or the aesthetics of the install. I chose the latter. :blush:


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

LB,

MAN, those pillars are SWEET! I wouldn't change a thing! Aside from putting speakers in them.

That sub is going to be a very nice compliment to your 8's. When I see the space that will be in 
front of the cone I can help but wonder if something like Polk's floor standing speakers use. That 
cone deal on the bottom to help disperse the sound. I know it really does do wonders for the Polk's, 
it may be something fun to play around with. Sorry, just thinking aloud. 

No doubt your going to be finished with yours well before I am. So you win in that area already. I 
was going to see if Oilman wanted in on our little game, after seeing his I'm glad I didn't.


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

slade1274 said:


> No doubt- hence my comment about compromise. Performance with the low end extension or the aesthetics of the install. I chose the latter. :blush:


Such a tough choice sometimes! This being a bit more of a showy install prompted me to disregard the stock look and have a bit of artistic freedom with slightly odd shaped pods and console, etc. 
In this case, the performance benefit of the 12 overshadowed aesthetics to a degree, but I'm still going to try my best to make it look cool. 

I'm starting another build that will attempt to put a leash on the showy side of things and follow an enhanced stock look. I find that approach is way more difficult to do, so it will be a big challenge. 
Stock appearances tend to get thrown out the window once you deal with a-pillar speaker installs using larger format drivers, no matter how well integrated and how skilled the install/materials match, in my opinion. They just stick out and are so noticeable, even people who are completely uninterested in cars or mobile audio would presume it wasnt stock. 
Makes me consider kicks....Hmmmm


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Lunchbox12 said:


> ....a-pillar speaker installs using larger format drivers......
> 
> Makes me consider kicks....Hmmmm





But I believe kick installs are tailored to the "show" tune as they truly benefit from the seat being all the way back and your driving legs out of the way. (disclaimer- IMHO)


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

FLYONWALL9 said:


> LB,
> 
> MAN, those pillars are SWEET! I wouldn't change a thing! Aside from putting speakers in them.
> 
> ...


Oilman's install is too cool bro! I was up late last night, couldn't sleep after seeing that trunk MDF with the nice symmetry. Those are the kind of installs that always get a huge wow when you open the trunk. 
I'm in a rush now because I'm not planning on taking the summer tires off the GTR...and it can get pretty cold and slippery here in Canada very quickly as we head into November!!! Power-slide!!!


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

slade1274 said:


> But I believe kick installs are tailored to the "show" tune as they truly benefit from the seat being all the way back and your driving legs out of the way. (disclaimer- IMHO)


Agreed!

I'm still a big fan of a-pillar mids and tweets. I just dont have a definite plan to implement that idea yet in the GTR. I have a decent idea, but I wont absolutely know until the panels come off.


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

FLYONWALL9 said:


> LB,
> 
> I can help but wonder if something like Polk's floor standing speakers use. That
> cone deal on the bottom to help disperse the sound. I know it really does do wonders for the Polk's


After checking out Polk's website, I could'nt see what you were mentioning. Do you have a pic you could share?


----------



## Derekj (Aug 11, 2011)

Lunchbox12 said:


> Derek! Great hearing from u bro!
> I have to go and delve into the storage closet at my Mom's place now that my little girl is outgrowing her Duplo...gotta find all my old LEGO!!!!
> You liking the nice weather we are having bro!
> 
> I have to head out and do some more whitewater rafting near Squamish. Had such an awesome time last year. Plus all the eagles are out now at Brackenrigde! Beautiful time to visit your area. I'm planning to put my little one on skis for the first time this year too, we might have to arrange an audio meet somewhere between Vancouver and Whistler!


I am just getting some stuff together for phase 2 of my build. A GTG for our area would be fun - BBQ or something. My wife and I moved here from Whistler a few years ago and are loving it so far! I think Squamish doesn't get the recognition it deserves sometimes. 

And the pillars look awesome too!


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

Lunchbox12 said:


> After checking out Polk's website, I could'nt see what you were mentioning. Do you have a pic you could share?


It may be hard to find any specifics about the "port diffuser" you will find mention of it in this article but maybe if your bored on the night shift one day you can pay Magnum Pi. Pretty much it is an inverted cone at the port throat. Something like a wedge or a cone in front of your cone may be worth tinkering with. I've played around with the Polk's for several years and various models that used this diffuser and it really does work really nicely. If I ever do another down firing sub I was going to give something like this a go. I tried my first down firing sub in the early 92 or so and have been hooked on them sense.

Test Report: Polk Audio LSiM Speaker System | Sound and Vision Magazine


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

FLYONWALL9 said:


> LB,
> 
> MAN, those pillars are SWEET! I wouldn't change a thing! Aside from putting speakers in them.
> 
> ...





Derekj said:


> I am just getting some stuff together for phase 2 of my build. A GTG for our area would be fun - BBQ or something. My wife and I moved here from Whistler a few years ago and are loving it so far! I think Squamish doesn't get the recognition it deserves sometimes.
> 
> And the pillars look awesome too!


Let's get our builds done and then we can do a GTG with BBQ and OMG maybe do some tuning!!

Yeah, Squamish is such a nice place and right in between Van and Whis, without the hiked up 'costs' of living in Whistler or Van. Best of both worlds!
i joke with the wife about opening up a clinic there, but she knows it would always be closed on big snow days!


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

FLYONWALL9 said:


> It may be hard to find any specifics about the "port diffuser" you will find mention of it in this article but maybe if your bored on the night shift one day you can pay Magnum Pi. Pretty much it is an inverted cone at the port throat. Something like a wedge or a cone in front of your cone may be worth tinkering with. I've played around with the Polk's for several years and various models that used this diffuser and it really does work really nicely. If I ever do another down firing sub I was going to give something like this a go. I tried my first down firing sub in the early 92 or so and have been hooked on them sense.
> 
> Test Report: Polk Audio LSiM Speaker System | Sound and Vision Magazine


Sounds interesting. Thanks for the link. The article didn't go into detail about it, but I'm gonna do a bit of digging and see what I can find out about it.
Awesome bro!


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

Lunchbox12 said:


> Let's get our builds done and then we can do a GTG with BBQ and OMG maybe do some tuning!!!


That would be a hoot. I've got a test pilot of an unc that lives
close to the AF Acad that I would love to visit. He is getting up
on age, and I would really like to see him one last time.


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

FLYONWALL9 said:


> That would be a hoot. I've got a test pilot of an unc that lives
> close to the AF Acad that I would love to visit. He is getting up
> on age, and I would really like to see him one last time.


Scott, that sound great bro! Are you talking about the AFB near Spokane, WA (Fairchild AFB? I think?)
That's not too far away from me! Gotta give me time to finish these builds LOL! Or we will all be getting a bit high up in the age category!!!


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

Lunchbox12 said:


> Scott, that sound great bro! Are you talking about the AFB near Spokane, WA (Fairchild AFB? I think?)
> That's not too far away from me! Gotta give me time to finish these builds LOL! Or we will all be getting a bit high up in the age category!!!


No, the Air Force Academy is just north of Colorado Springs in El Paso Co. 
he swims like a mile every day at age 82! at the Academy pool.

Don't worry you will have way more time! Once I am done with the 
inside of my car, I have the front boot to do. Then it is onto the 
engine putting either a supercharger or turbo on it. Then I have a
few little body issues, maybe a wide body, not sure on that yet
though. I'm trying to find flares like what is on the Singer 911. 
They aren't full turbo flares which I like. I may have to make them
myself unless I can somehow con Singer into selling me a set.
DOUBT they will though.

Now you can see what I am trying to get close to, the silver and
red and close to this body without the long hood. Check the flares
in the second photo, and the 11th... Hell, just drool over all them 
Singer Vehicle Design Gallery


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

FLYONWALL9 said:


> Now you can see what I am trying to get close to, the silver and
> red and close to this body without the long hood. Check the flares
> in the second photo, and the 11th... Hell, just drool over all them
> Singer Vehicle Design Gallery


Very nice examples there! Ultra clean


----------



## jboen (Jun 6, 2011)

I cannot believe I missed this thread until now. WOW uhhhhhmazing. Also great to see an amazing local build with so much thought built into it. It has been great catching up on your progress and really look forward to following from here on out. This is a great site and was instrumental in my Audi A4 build which unfortunately was cut short after ICBC wrote it off  I have a new vehicle; a truck, and am building inspiration from this project to get back in the saddle!

Where abouts in Vancouver are you? You mentioned you work at a hospital? I am in North Van near Mt Seymour, would be great to take a look at the Ridgeline someday!


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

Lunchbox12 said:


> Very nice examples there! Ultra clean


AMAZING what 300k will buy you isn't it.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

FLYONWALL9 said:


> I'm trying to find flares like what is on the Singer 911.
> They aren't full turbo flares which I like. I may have to make them
> myself unless I can somehow con Singer into selling me a set.
> DOUBT they will though.


Not a set of flares.... Singer is a FULL custom carbon body. Rauh-Welt (RWB) is a body kit.

I like the RWB with the exception of the wing- that's a bit overdone..... the Singer is pure sex.


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

FLYONWALL9 said:


> AMAZING what 300k will buy you isn't it.


Wow! That's for the high end aficionado Porsche lover for sure! They are definitely beautiful!


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Busy week so far with other things...thankfully still able to get the bottoms of the rear doors started (for a cosmetic match to the fronts) and finishing up some more of the a-pillar pods.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Nice progress!

Are you running new wire for the midbass? If so, have you thought how you are going to deal with the connector? Last time I drilled out the spot where the retainer ring snaps into the door and then resecured the rubber boot with some RTV. Weighing other options if there is something better as the "new" 08 RTL has the most dielectric grease I have ever seen on a connector. Blech.... But probably has to as that snap connection doesn't come close to sealing up the connectors from moisture. I don't remember such a gap with my last ridge (07 RTX).


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

Has work had you on lock down? Just haven't seen much of
your wildman updates lately.


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

slade1274 said:


> Nice progress!
> 
> Are you running new wire for the midbass? If so, have you thought how you are going to deal with the connector? Last time I drilled out the spot where the retainer ring snaps into the door and then resecured the rubber boot with some RTV. Weighing other options if there is something better as the "new" 08 RTL has the most dielectric grease I have ever seen on a connector. Blech.... But probably has to as that snap connection doesn't come close to sealing up the connectors from moisture. I don't remember such a gap with my last ridge (07 RTX).


The 06 and 07 seem to be a lot easier! I am using SHOK industries 12-16G wire for all the speakers except the subwoofer (which is using 8 gauge OFC power wire) Wires to the connector are a bit*h! I'll shoot some pics.


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

FLYONWALL9 said:


> Has work had you on lock down? Just haven't seen much of
> your wildman updates lately.


Work has been nuts! Just opened my third medical clinic this October and trying to keep the 4 docs in there happy has been fun to say the least! Luckily I know these guys well and trust them to run a good show (I even went to med school with the newest doc on the team!). Also, i was in Vegas for 4 days!

I have a bunch of pics on my phone that I'll be uploading here shortly!
I trust you have been busy too my friend..I'll lurk your post a bit later...


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

ok...some work on the subwoofer enclosure...

Started making templates for the panels that will integrate the console to the dash.


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Stoph (Jan 14, 2009)

I had a suspicion that you were messing with the dash  can't wait to see more.


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Controls for the heated seats and hazard as well as a 120V outlet will be preserved. I'm also putting in a pimped out bass control knob/level control on the driver's side. Hoping to find a nice big aluminum anodized black knob somewhere!
Had to sacrifice the old panel to port over the ducting and vents to integrate it into the new console.
The area below the vents will house the power supply to the F#1 Status deck in a nicely integrated recessed new home!


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

These show the mounts for the sub box as I had them before, having tapped into them with metal screws and large pitch thread.
I decided to upgrade the attachment as I have elsewhere in the vehicle with the Riv-Nuts! A more secure connection for sure. I love this flange of metal, it allows me to secure the enclosure at four points that are direct to the sheetmetal of the vehicle. I can say that if provides a very solid and secure foundation to ensure safety of the occupants primarily, but also help transmit those low frequency waves!!!















Here are the newly placed RivNuts...


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Stoph said:


> I had a suspicion that you were messing with the dash  can't wait to see more.


Yes bro! Just the bottom half of the dash though! Don't want to totally butcher it!!!


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Stoph said:


> I had a suspicion that you were messing with the dash  can't wait to see more.


The orientation of the woofer looks pretty familiar doesn't it Chris?
I'm officially adding you onto my list of references for this build!!!

It was the best way to fit a 12" sub in there in a downfiring config while still allowing the chairs to move unrestricted.
I told you your box was an inspiration!


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

CRAP, you indeed have been busy......

That enclosure is super cool. I'm not sure what you have planned for the joints in the enclosure. I would like to encourage you to use fillets in your joints, unless you have already passed this stage. If not a fillet is much stronger than the surrounding wood. Most of the time the wood will fail far before the fillet itself. If you would like, I can either send you a tutorial on how to make them or simply describe it. They are very simple, also, they are so strong you wouldn't even need screws to hold the wood pieces together. So, no buzzing from a potential loose screw.

I hoped to be working on my enclosure along with you so we could both feed off idea's from one another.

OH, almost forgot, gaps are GOOD when using fillets. We even build in gaps in many cases because the joint
itself is so strong.


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

FLYONWALL9 said:


> CRAP, you indeed have been busy......
> 
> That enclosure is super cool. I'm not sure what you have planned for the joints in the enclosure. I would like to encourage you to use fillets in your joints, unless you have already passed this stage. If not a fillet is much stronger than the surrounding wood. Most of the time the wood will fail far before the fillet itself. If you would like, I can either send you a tutorial on how to make them or simply describe it. They are very simple, also, they are so strong you wouldn't even need screws to hold the wood pieces together. So, no buzzing from a potential loose screw.
> 
> ...


Thanks bro! 
The box will make more sense once I have the cup holders, iPad dock, and switch plate installed. 
If what you mean by fillets are the small wooden discs that are inserted between 2 pieces after making slots in them, then no I didn't do that. What I like to do is pour fiberglass resin into joints from the inside. It helps seal, and equally important, it helps brace the box a bit more. I will use streamers and fiberglass resin. But I'm interested in fillets too! Pls share link!


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

It may be easier if I just tell you then send a link to explain. A fillet is a joint just between two pieces of material, in this case wood. Made of resin, and a filler, again in this case wood. once completed NO screws will be needed to hold the enclosure together and ZERO leaks.

What you would do is with the largest panel removed so you can access the most joints possible. You will tape about 1" each side of the joint to keep excess off the wood and keep the joint nice and perdy.

You will mix up epoxy resin, I like medium cure hardener for building filler so you have time to work with it. (much stronger than polyester, less brittle, and will flex some so that it wont crack like polyester resin will) Add your wood flour (makes an incredible glue also) to the consistency of peanut butter. Take a paint stir stick and round it off, or any type of batten. Hold it up to the joint this will give you the size of the fillet your making. If you want it wider just use a larger piece of wood or plastic spoon works also. 

I like to pour the mixture in a ziplock bag and cut the corner out (like a pastry bag) and squeeze it onto the joint. Then use your made tool to smooth it into the joint. Let it cure and firm up a bit then peel off the tape. 

That is a fillet. Super easy EXTREAMLY strong. 

If you want some added strength you can purchase fiberglass tape in various widths. I can take a photo of this for you, got some left over from a boat build. I like using biax like this

Boat Builder Central - | Marine Epoxy | Fiberglass | Marine Plywood Fiberglass Biaxial Tape 45/45 12 oz., no mat, 6 in.per yard - Fiberglass tape

Fiberglass Tape 17oz x 5" Biax 45 45 Boat Cloth | eBay

While the joint is still tacky and pliable place the tape over the joint and paint on your epoxy resin. Using a bondo squeegee or other type tool push out all excess. The look your after is wet gauze, but somewhat dry looking. You should be able to see and feel the weave. This is really proper lay up for quality fiberglass cloth, and will give superior peel strength. when you do this take a small piece and some scrap wood. lay your tape on the wood and let some overhang. Once cured take a pair of pliers and TRY to pull it off. On a porous wood nearly 100% of the time the ply's will pull off before the tape fails. Called peel strength.

video's

VERY GOOD VIDEO of how to filet 90deg joints....
fillet con expoxi y aserrin - YouTube

Boat Builder Central - Help | Video: Wetting out Biaxial Tape

Boat Builder Central - Help

Shows the pastry bag method COOL trick, I've been doing it for years.
EZ-Fillet the Interior Panel Seams - YouTube

SORRY this message is so long, but I'm sure it will help you and if you do this you will be extremely happy with the results. The enclosure will be ROCK solid!

If I'm off the mark with what your trying to do I apologize and sorry for taking up so much room on your thread. 

cheers,
Scott


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

FLYONWALL9 said:


> It may be easier if I just tell you then send a link to explain. A fillet is a joint just between two pieces of material, in this case wood. Made of resin, and a filler, again in this case wood. once completed NO screws will be needed to hold the enclosure together and ZERO leaks.
> 
> What you would do is with the largest panel removed so you can access the most joints possible. You will tape about 1" each side of the joint to keep excess off the wood and keep the joint nice and perdy.
> 
> ...


WOw Scott, thanks for that advice! I am grateful for the detail in your post and all the links. I have tried a basic version in the past of what you described with just the resin and I would pour it into corners and let the box sit to cure...it was time consuming and painfully tedious!

Later this week, I'll try to mix up some stuff and give it a try!
You're the best man! Thanks for sharing the ideas to me and anyone else reading this!
JJ


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

Lunchbox12 said:


> WOw Scott, thanks for that advice! I am grateful for the detail in your post and all the links. I have tried a basic version in the past of what you described with just the resin and I would pour it into corners and let the box sit to cure...it was time consuming and painfully tedious!
> 
> Later this week, I'll try to mix up some stuff and give it a try!
> You're the best man! Thanks for sharing the ideas to me and anyone else reading this!
> JJ


Yes Sir...
Anything to help out when I can. I understand the time thing, that is what is so great about using epoxy resin and wood flour (wood dust) for this type of job. You can get different cure time hardeners given a particular temperature. I would say for a first timer you will be fine with a medium hardener. That should give you about 30 minutes work time from start of putting down the fillet to putting the tape down (IF you wanted to use tape but its not needed for this application) if you wanted a rock solid enclosure that will never fail. Just go buy a any good boat store for the resin. Most will sell West System (way too expensive) or MAS Epoxy would be a great brand. The process is very easy and in the long run will take less time over screws, glue, calking and so forth. I would also bet cost wise it would be pretty close.

Let me know how it works out.

I'll be doing this type of thing for my enclosure along with core materials like aluminum core, NIDACORE, Divinycell. I just have to figure out which is the least amount of weight vs strength. Will be a first for me.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Very nice work! I will definitely be following this thread. And maybe steal an idea or two.  Anxious to see how those pillars look mounted in the truck.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Wow! Great work!


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

bigbubba said:


> Very nice work! I will definitely be following this thread. And maybe steal an idea or two.  Anxious to see how those pillars look mounted in the truck.


Hey BigBubba, 
The pillars, although pretty bulky looking now, will hopefully integrate a lot cleaner once everything is put into place. The grill design will be pretty trick and will cut down a bit on the visual bulk. I hope to show you pics of those soon!
Cheers, JJ


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Niebur3 said:


> Wow! Great work!


Getting there Jerry! 
I am equally excited to get the 2nd project going too, once this one wraps up! Thanks again on behalf of all the DIYMA members who followed your midrange shootout. I find it is difficult to generate objective data that involves so many variables such as those encountered when testing speakers against each other. Your methods and the support from your entire team should be commended. Most of all I'm glad somebody has the interest and means to pull it off!...I sure couldn't!
Big thumbs up!!!


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

slade1274 said:


> Nice progress!
> 
> Are you running new wire for the midbass? If so, have you thought how you are going to deal with the connector? Last time I drilled out the spot where the retainer ring snaps into the door and then resecured the rubber boot with some RTV. Weighing other options if there is something better as the "new" 08 RTL has the most dielectric grease I have ever seen on a connector. Blech.... But probably has to as that snap connection doesn't come close to sealing up the connectors from moisture. I don't remember such a gap with my last ridge (07 RTX).


Newer Accords have the door jamb plugs packed with grease too. I hate them for running wires in for doing locks/factory disarm on alarms and remote starts.

Jay


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Lunchbox12 said:


> Hey BigBubba,
> The pillars, although pretty bulky looking now, will hopefully integrate a lot cleaner once everything is put into place. The grill design will be pretty trick and will cut down a bit on the visual bulk. I hope to show you pics of those soon!
> Cheers, JJ


I have a set 4" I am looking at putting on the top of my dash but not willing to cut holes of any kind in the top of the dash. I also have been looking at mounting them to the A pillars since they are easier to find replacements. The way you made yours has given me a thought on a better way to execute it. Keep up the great work.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Who makes this dash cover?


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

bigbubba said:


> I have a set 4" I am looking at putting on the top of my dash but not willing to cut holes of any kind in the top of the dash. I also have been looking at mounting them to the A pillars since they are easier to find replacements. The way you made yours has given me a thought on a better way to execute it. Keep up the great work.


Excellent bro! Please share pics when you do! 
When I chose the PHASS 4" mids, I knew they would require venting to a separate airspace/outside that would require effort to make them sound their best. If you choose 3.5 or 4's that won't need that requirement or only say a smaller sealed airspace ( like the Dynaudio Esotar2 430 which will work best in a sealed 0.09 cu ft) then your pillar mount could be very streamlined and much more integrated. I really wanted to do a special install with the PHASS in this truck. I have another project (Nissan GTR) that will see the Dyn's in the pillars.


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

quality_sound said:


> Who makes this dash cover?



Dash Designs Suede Dashboard Cover 
SKU	3559585
Part #	[PATTERN]BBK
Vehicle	2006 Honda Ridgeline
Submodel	All Ridgeline models
Color	Black

I purchased it from AutoAnything.com for about $45!
Hope that helps bro!
JJ


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Here are the connections to the a-pillar pods to vent into the dash.
Using a large caliber, slightly pliable plastic tubing with reinforcements that will ensure it doesn't collapse as it is snaked in through the speaker opening in the dash.


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

HOT DAMN, its a Ridgeline "relief tube"lol


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

FLYONWALL9 said:


> HOT DAMN, its a Ridgeline "relief tube"lol


Hahaha! No kidding! I'll have some installed in the front seats so I don't have to take pissbreaks during those critical tuning sessions!!!


----------



## Stoph (Jan 14, 2009)

Lunchbox12 said:


> The orientation of the woofer looks pretty familiar doesn't it Chris?
> I'm officially adding you onto my list of references for this build!!!
> 
> It was the best way to fit a 12" sub in there in a downfiring config while still allowing the chairs to move unrestricted.
> I told you your box was an inspiration!


Indeed it does  I wracked my brain for a long while trying to figure out how the hell to get a 12 to downfire in that location haha


----------



## Stoph (Jan 14, 2009)

So this may be a silly question JJ, but do you think those tubes will act like a external flexible port? Hopefully they won't adversely effect what you are trying to accomplish


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Stoph said:


> So this may be a silly question JJ, but do you think those tubes will act like a external flexible port? Hopefully they won't adversely effect what you are trying to accomplish


Good question, I was a bit worried about that too but gladly the excursion and displacement of air generated by the 4 inch mid is actually quite small. Even the enclosure size of the pod itself is so large relative to the drivers needs (almost .6 cubic ft) that a small vent would have easily done the trick. The tube length itself will not have the effect of a long port considering the frequencies this speaker will play and the amount of air moved. I'm still crossing my fingers that it will sound good though! You can never tell sometimes once it's all in! With the hose though, I do have the option of adding or cutting if it eventually does contribute to the sound...hope not!


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Lunchbox12 said:


> Dash Designs Suede Dashboard Cover
> SKU	3559585
> Part #	[PATTERN]BBK
> Vehicle	2006 Honda Ridgeline
> ...


Absolutely! Been using Dash Topper, they have a perforated suede and something called "Dashtex" that matches the texture of a lot of seat fabrics, but the fit of yours looks outstanding. 

Thanks JJ!


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

quality_sound said:


> Absolutely! Been using Dash Topper, they have a perforated suede and something called "Dashtex" that matches the texture of a lot of seat fabrics, but the fit of yours looks outstanding.
> 
> Thanks JJ!


Happy to help bro! I purchased some extra velcro because the supplied amount was inadequate. Otherwise, I am super happy with the texture and look, you're right, the fitment is bang-on!
Cheers, JJ


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

Hey Doc,
Does your work still have you on lock down or are you making secret
progress?  Been missin you around here bro


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

FLYONWALL9 said:


> Hey Doc,
> Does your work still have you on lock down or are you making secret
> progress?  Been missin you around here bro


Hey Scott, as usual you are right on the money bro!

Work has been nuts for me lately!!! And I actually prefer spending time with my little 3 1/2 yr old audiophile over slugging it out with that crazy epoxy putty you have me so hooked on now!

I was only able to get a little work done last week: the lower portions of the back doors and a bit more on my center console.

It's so tough trying to decide on finishes for that center console!
I want a bit of leather from the catskinz armrest. A bit of body color (paint or most likely wrap) and a bit of the suede I used on the doors and pillars/headliner. 

Mostly...I hope I dont butcher the darn thing, I just know that a big single wrap of suede will look dumb. I have to break up the visual bulk with some clean lines and different textures that echo throughout the rest of the interior (and maybe pull in a bit of exterior). I'm doing a vehicle wrap at the very end too so I have been spending time deciding on colors.

How u been keeping bro!
How's that masterpiece turning out? 

You know I'm gonna have to crack a bottle of Dom when we finally get these things done! I figure if I buy a bottle this year it will ripen to a fine vintage when we actually finish these crazy installs hey?
JJ


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Some shots of the lower doors with the softer look of suede. I feel they match the fronts a lot better now.


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Future DIYMA moderator...
Only she doesn't know it yet. 

By the way, that's how we dress in Canada in October...here our amps don't need external fan cooling!!!


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

QUOTE=Lunchbox12;1747408]Hey Scott, as usual you are right on the money bro!
JJ[/QUOTE]
I'm still a youngster learning and enjoy passing along the things I have learned along
the way.

Love the baby audiophile! Cuteness .......

I hear ya on taking forever, one good thing about working at my pace, by the time you get to 
doing finishing work you know exactly what you want to do. The suede, paint and leather are good 
ways to go on the center console to make everything work together. Matching the trim around the
interior door lever in the front would be the way to go for me also making it match in the rear along 
with the switch gear panel on the door card. It would really tie it all together. I have found some 
killer deals on materials on fleabay and am kind of relieved I've had so much BS happen with my upholster. 
I found some really nice cow hides in a great color I'm going to get. The best part is on leather alone I am 
saving almost 400 bucks. I've also found some micro suede aka Alcantara for great prices. 

So I got you hooked on using epoxy? That is a good thing! Much safer to use around those babies and 
keeps the doc's hands harsh chemical free. The plus about it, is its tough as nails. I really look forward 
to the build part of your thread where you used it and how you adjusted to using it.

My build hit a brick wall with the upholster so I had to put it on hold for a bit but I'm still making small 
progress on some odd pieces. I've also come up with some neat idea's for trim that I hope to share with 
you guys before too long. We'll pop that cork just in time for it to hit 181proof


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Lunchbox12 said:


> Future DIYMA moderator...
> Only she doesn't know it yet.
> 
> By the way, that's how we dress in Canada in October...here our amps don't need external fan cooling!!!


October cold? What about the other 11 months. I spent some time in Saint Johns Newfoundland (very cool town by-the-way). It was snowing in May/June with icebergs setting right off the beach. This south Texas boy was froze his ass off.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

There are tons of less expensive synthetic suedes.... thing about the "lesser" stuff is the color stability in the vehicle. Heat plus UV tends to do a number on many of the interior upholstery grades.

Great source for Alcantara
http://www.jpmcoachworks.com/jpm/

Other micro suedes
www.anythingupholstery.com/en/13801-street-suede
http://www.yourautotrim.com/noname34.html
http://www.fabriccarolina.com/
http://www.distinctivefabric.com/fabric.php?product=PSUEDE1


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

SLADE,

SLADE,

Those are great links. I was told of the difference between home grade 
upholstery and automotive but wasn't given what those differences were.
Now that I know I wont try and save that little bit of money and 4-5 
years down the road only have them re dyed due to fade. Now I just
have to find the color I like that I have already found.

thanks for that
Scott


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

oilman said:


> October cold? What about the other 11 months. I spent some time in Saint Johns Newfoundland (very cool town by-the-way). It was snowing in May/June with icebergs setting right off the beach. This south Texas boy was froze his ass off.


That's great! I traveled there once too and it was truly an amazing trip. The East Coast of Canada definitely has hospitality like no other place. It's true though that part of Canada is quite cold and the icebergs in the water during Summer are a sight to behold.
One of the best part of St. John's is George's Street downtown with the strip of over 50 bars in 1 mile!


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Not many people I know have been there. I loved George Street, it must have been 7 to 1 women to men. It was like all the men left that part of the country.

I was there before 9/11 and I had heard that a lot of planes had to land there during that day and the people in the reign open their doors to complete strangers to sleep in their houses. I was not surprised by this one bit ether. The locals I worked with said the keys never came out of the Ignition and their homes were never locked. Amazing place to visit or work. Kayak through the icebergs with whales swimming by. Hehe, sorry to get off track


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

oilman said:


> Not many people I know have been there. I loved George Street, it must have been 7 to 1 women to men. It was like all the men left that part of the country.
> 
> I was there before 9/11 and I had heard that a lot of planes had to land there during that day and the people in the reign open their doors to complete strangers to sleep in their houses. I was not surprised by this one bit ether. The locals I worked with said the keys never came out of the Ignition and their homes were never locked. Amazing place to visit or work. Kayak through the icebergs with whales swimming by. Hehe, sorry to get off track


Oh yeah, you gotta love that ratio! 

My wife's family is from there and I went there to do some R&R.

One few positives about the 9/11 tragedy (that caused all those planes to land there and all the Canadians that opened their homes and hearts to the US/International travellers) is that the year after that (and several years since), many Americans and their families have made their way back to Canada to thank the families that provided safe haven. The stories are really touching and I think it's one of the nicest modern displays of brethren between our two countries.

There's a saying about the Newfoundlanders: "If you need it, they will give you the shirt off their back, and if they don't have a shirt, they will go to their neighbor and borrow one for you"


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Pretty awesome place. With the business I'm in I get to travel all over the world and when I'm asked what's my favorite place Ive been to. The answer is always Saint Johns and the main reason is the people.


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

oilman said:


> Pretty awesome place. With the business I'm in I get to travel all over the world and when I'm asked what's my favorite place Ive been to. The answer is always Saint Johns and the main reason is the people.


Now you have to come out and visit the West Coast of Canada!


----------



## hondalover (Oct 1, 2010)

Love those doors, much cleaner than the door pocket, grill thing Honda did. Classy!


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

hondalover said:


> Love those doors, much cleaner than the door pocket, grill thing Honda did. Classy!


Thanks bro! 
They look a bit plain and large. The key factor was that they were completely deadened and isolated as much as possible from the custom speaker tunnels I made for those 8's. 
after the install wraps up, I have the option of making changes to the lower doors with trim and maybe a unique logo plaque. For the sake of overdoing it, I have left it alone for now.
I'm glad u like em though!
JJ


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Lunchbox12 said:


> That's great! I traveled there once too and it was truly an amazing trip. The East Coast of Canada definitely has hospitality like no other place. It's true though that part of Canada is quite cold and the icebergs in the water during Summer are a sight to behold.
> One of the best part of St. John's is George's Street downtown with the strip of over 50 bars in 1 mile!


Kind of cool to remember many of the references to St. John's and George Street in Great Big Sea tracks as I read your discriptions. Sounds like an amazing place to live.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

bertholomey said:


> Kind of cool to remember many of the references to St. John's and George Street in Great Big Sea tracks as I read your discriptions. Sounds like an amazing place to live.


Not sure if they still do it, but if you have a drink in every bar on the street in one day, you got a t-shirt saying just that. There is also a bar where you become an honorary Noffy. I may still have the certificate somewhere. You have to do a shot of rum and kiss a loons butt.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Or was it a loon? Scott may know.

Edited; Puffin is what it was, not a loon.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Clearly this must have been after you'd been through every OTHER bar on the street, and reached the end. LOL

Jay


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

bertholomey said:


> Kind of cool to remember many of the references to St. John's and George Street in Great Big Sea tracks as I read your discriptions. Sounds like an amazing place to live.


Newfoundland is a place of great natural beauty, but it's not for everyone. They have a damn long and cold winter there. It is definitely a place that can test your mettle! Having said that, it hasn't stopped some celebs building homes there: on the Humber River Valley in the West coast of Newfoundland, Oprah and Arnold Swartzenegger both have homes there (gated community). Arnold goes there for annual hunting trips! I'm sure Oprah does her best to stay out of his line of fire! LOL!


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

oilman said:


> Not sure if they still do it, but if you have a drink in every bar on the street in one day, you got a t-shirt saying just that. There is also a bar where you become an honorary Noffy. I may still have the certificate somewhere. You have to do a shot of rum and kiss a loons butt.


That procedure is called "Getting Screeched In". It is hospitable for 'mainlanders' like us to be invited to become an honorary Newfie by taking a shot of Screech (alcohol) and doing a ritualistic 'kiss the cod' on its lips, or in your case kissing a birds ass. If youre lucky, you may also be invited to eat a piece of Newfie Steak...a disgusting piece of raw baloney with big globs of fat in it.


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

This sounds far more fun than eating the rotten or fermented shark. Isn't
that Finland or is that Iceland? Hell either way I think I would take kissing a fish
or bird ass over eating that stuff even though I don't drink.

You guys are making me want to visit, I love the cold. I always liked being deployed
or TDY to an area where most hate.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Lunchbox12 said:


> That procedure is called "Getting Screeched In". It is hospitable for 'mainlanders' like us to be invited to become an honorary Newfie by taking a shot of Screech (alcohol) and doing a ritualistic 'kiss the cod' on its lips, or in your case kissing a birds ass. If youre lucky, you may also be invited to eat a piece of Newfie Steak...a disgusting piece of raw baloney with big globs of fat in it.


It's been a long time so I was a little off on the story. The birds ass I kissed was a fake bird but I do have photos somewhere. And i may still have a few bottles of Screech. It's a cool place, or should I say cold. Other items of interest is that is where they took the survivors of the Titanic. I remember jumping out of the car long enough to take a photo of the sign pointing to where it went down then quickly getting back in the car. 

You think we've gotten a little off track from a build log?!? Lol


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

FLYONWALL9 said:


> This sounds far more fun than eating the rotten or fermented shark. Isn't
> that Finland or is that Iceland? Hell either way I think I would take kissing a fish
> or bird ass over eating that stuff even though I don't drink.
> 
> ...


I'm sure after a few shoots of that stuff kissing a cod or a birds ass wouldn't matter. However, if eating rotten meat was the only way to get screeched in I may have to pass. Lol


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

oilman said:


> You think we've gotten a little off track from a build log?!? Lol


rof...

I don't guess you have read all the bs on my build log. You'll find
all sorts of derails, that is what makes it fun to me. If it were nothing
but your car and not really getting to know those who find your thread
fun. Then how do you really know if they are off their rocker?:laugh:
Those are the people I really trust.....


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

Lol, that's so right! I have pics of my family, my dogs, dinner and Texans games  your thread, put what you want on it. Lol


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

oilman said:


> Lol, that's so right! I have pics of my family, my dogs, dinner and Texans games  your thread, put what you want on it. Lol


Oh geez, I hope you didn't take my comment derogatory. 
I surely didn't mean it that way. I rather like the human 
aspect in every build, really liked seeing you guys at the 
game, the great looking family you have, and the install 
helper. AKA pooch. The builds we have here that is nothing
but audio with no personal aspect just seems a bit sterile.

fun stuff

If you cant talk about a drunken stupor, where can you?:laugh:


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

oilman said:


> You think we've gotten a little off track from a build log?!? Lol


No worries about getting off track, this is half the fun of these forums!
Besides, I haven't done anything in the last week and a half...busy as hell with work!!


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

See, now that could be a good thread to start. What's the dumbest thing you did after drinking too much.


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

Lunchbox12 said:


> Besides, I haven't done anything in the last week and a half...busy as hell with work!!


Hey if we cant derail something who can

Work has you on lockdown still? 
Flu
flu hacking
flu boogers
Gotta love that climate change. Man it sure is messing up your early
winter golf fix


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

oilman said:


> See, now that could be a good thread to start. What's the dumbest thing you did after drinking too much.


ROF, I"ve got a few of those and most involve sex


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

FLYONWALL9 said:


> ROF, I"ve got a few of those and most involve sex


Lol, I'll just edit that.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

FLYONWALL9 said:


> ROF, I"ve got a few of those and most involve sex


Those poor neighborhood racoons.... :laugh:


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

I can see a bit of editing to do on my build log in my near future:laugh:.

I was thinking more along the lines of tech school and first duty station.
I'll keep it under my hat for now.


----------



## oilman (Feb 21, 2012)

We'll wait for you to have a few screeches then you will be talking


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

FLYONWALL9 said:


> Hey if we cant derail something who can
> 
> Work has you on lockdown still?
> Flu
> ...


Work is killing me right now! Putting in some mad hours.
I am going to definitely do more over December...I hope!


----------



## Derekj (Aug 11, 2011)

Looking forward to some updates! 

I got a new car so I am just in the middle of planning out a new system.


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Derekj said:


> Looking forward to some updates!
> 
> I got a new car so I am just in the middle of planning out a new system.


Nice Derek!
I'm looking forward to seeing what you've got planned too. I'm too busy to work on the Ridge right now...probably get back to it in JAnuary to be honest. 
Hey I've got lots of extra car audio stuff that I bought up and may not use, let me know if you are looking for anything.
JJ


----------



## Derekj (Aug 11, 2011)

Lunchbox12 said:


> Nice Derek!
> I'm looking forward to seeing what you've got planned too. I'm too busy to work on the Ridge right now...probably get back to it in JAnuary to be honest.
> Hey I've got lots of extra car audio stuff that I bought up and may not use, let me know if you are looking for anything.
> JJ


I need a LOC to run my amps off the factory system. I wanted an Audio Control LC6 or something like that. The plan is to build the sub enclosure into the spare tire and run my separates up front. I am sticking with the factory deck because I hate the way the install kits ruin the flow of the BMW dash.


----------



## WrenchGuy (Jun 10, 2007)

Nice build man!....Cool to see the FW speaker wire in use.....got any left so I dont have to buy a complete roll?...lol


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

Lunchbox12 said:


>


This is a great build! I'd really like to see how you made these rings cause I may have to borrow the idea this summer to get a 12 into a ce yet console. Also how much air space did you manage to get in that enclosure?


----------



## Lunchbox12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks bro! Total internal vol is 1.48 cu ft once the woofer is in. By all means take the ring idea. I will sound test this box and make my final decision next month once I get back to the console build. Working in amp rack currently.


----------



## Derekj (Aug 11, 2011)

Bump to the top for updates!


----------

